# Angeln an Privatteich!?



## roldiii (7. April 2009)

Hallo liebe Forummitglieder!

Ich bin neu hier und hoffe von euch ein paar Antworten zu bekommen. Zuerst einmal muss ich gestehen, dass ich keine Fischereierlaubnis habe. Diese werde ich erst nächstes Jahr machen können da ich z.Z. nicht dazu komme.

Trotzdem war ich schon immer vom Angeln fasziniert.
Mein Plan ist es nun an den Privatteich meines Onkels angeln zu gehen, an dem es ja ohne Angelschein erlaubt ist , wenn ich die Erlaubnis meines Onkels habe. Oder sehe ich da was falsch?

Dann hab ich mir überlegt, dass wenn ich einen Fisch gefangen habe muss dieser ja auch fachmännisch getötet und ausgenommen werden , wovon ich noch keinen Schimmer habe. Also habe ich mir überlegt einen Freund mitzunehmen der bereits seine Fischereierlaubnis hat, weil ich die Fische nicht unnötig durch Unwissenheit quälen will.

Denkt ihr das geht dann in Ordnung oder gibt es noch Dinge die ich beachten sollte?

Vielen DAnk schonmal

Mfg Thomas


----------



## Parasol (7. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an Privatteich!?*

Hallo,



roldiii schrieb:


> .........................
> Dann hab ich mir überlegt, dass wenn ich einen Fisch gefangen habe muss dieser ja auch fachmännisch getötet und ausgenommen werden , wovon ich noch keinen Schimmer habe. ...........................



auch dieser Umstand ist wahrscheinlich ein Grund, warum ohne Fischereischein (in Bayern) grundsätzlich nicht mit der Handangel geangelt werden darf, auch nicht an privaten Teichen.


----------



## duck_68 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an Privatteich!?*

Es besteht Fischereischeinpflicht, auch an privaten Gewässern (...eben genau aus dem von Dir beschriebenen Grund!!)


----------



## roldiii (7. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an Privatteich!?*

Hallo
und vielen DAnk für eure schnellen Antworten.

Also das heißt auch wenn ich Jemanden mitnehme der die nötigen Kenntnisse besitzt, ist es für mich verboten!?

Da Parasol ja explizit etwas von Handangel geredet hat, gibt es also auch andere Arten zu Angeln die erlaubt wären?

Und falls ja, verstehe ich dass nicht ganz. Ich meine wenn ich auf andere Art fischen könnte, müssten die Fische ja danach trotzdem getötet und ausgenommen werden.

Naja jetzt bin ich ziemlich enttäuscht. Da werde ich jetzt wohl doch noch ein Jahr warten müssen mit dem Angeln.

Aber echt spitze das Forum hier, das einem so schnell geholfen wird. Wenn ich dann mal meinen Schein habe seht ihr mich hier bestimmt wieder!

Mfg Thomas


----------



## Laky (7. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an Privatteich!?*

Kommt ganz darauf an in welchen Bundesland der Teich deines Onkels liegt.
In Niedersachsen z.B. brauchst du keine Fischereiprüfung zum Angeln an einem Privatteich (sofern sich die Gesetzeslage, nicht in den letzten 2-3 Jahren geändert hat|kopfkrat), du musst allerdings befähigt sein ein Wirbeltier zu töten.


----------



## roldiii (7. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an Privatteich!?*

Nee der Teich meines Onkels ist in Oberfranken also Bayern.
Ich wollte mich halt nur mal informieren,ob es ne Möglichkeit für mich gibt doch zu angeln. Wenn ich jetzt höre das es verboten ist, dann habe ich auch kein problem damit das Jahr zu warten.

Mfg Thomas


----------



## Dschingis Karl (7. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an Privatteich!?*

Ein Privatteich befindet sich doch in aller Regel auch auf Privatgelände,also wer bitte soll euch da kontrollieren kommen?
Wenn du 'nen Kumpel mit Schein dabei hast ist doch alles schön. Zieht mal los,du läßt dir die ganze Sache zeigen und mach dir mal kein Kopp wegen irgendwelcher Kontrollen.


----------



## roldiii (7. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an Privatteich!?*

Ja ist schon Privatgelände und ob da schonma kontrolliert wurde oder nicht weiss ich net. Doch bei meinem Glück kommt dann bestimmt jemand angestapft 
Und wie ist es wenn man dann doch erwischt wird? Kann es dann sein, dass man den Schein erst später oder garnet machen darf?
Das wäre es mir auf jeden Fall nicht wert.


----------



## flasha (7. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an Privatteich!?*



Dschingis Karl schrieb:


> Ein Privatteich befindet sich doch in aller Regel auch auf Privatgelände,also wer bitte soll euch da kontrollieren kommen?
> Wenn du 'nen Kumpel mit Schein dabei hast ist doch alles schön. Zieht mal los,du läßt dir die ganze Sache zeigen und mach dir mal kein Kopp wegen irgendwelcher Kontrollen.



Hm das dachte ich mir auch. Also wenn in meinem Garten ein Angelteich ist, ist das mein Privatgrundstück!Also wie soll da einer kontrollieren der garnicht berechtigt ist auf mein Grundstück zu kommen?!


----------



## Dschingis Karl (7. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an Privatteich!?*

Dann läßte den wieder abstapfen, auf Privatgelände darf dich niemand kontrollieren, auf welcher rechtlichen Grundlage denn auch? Im Zweifel angelt dein Kumpel mit Schein und der hat dich halt mal auf dem Privatgrundstück deines Onkels seine Rute anfassen lassen.


----------



## Dschingis Karl (7. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an Privatteich!?*



flasha schrieb:


> Hm das dachte ich mir auch. Also wenn in meinem Garten ein Angelteich ist, ist das mein Privatgrundstück!Also wie soll da einer kontrollieren der garnicht berechtigt ist auf mein Grundstück zu kommen?![/QUOT
> Siehste,eben gar nicht. Es wäre folgendes Szenario vorstellbar: Ein Kontrolleur hat auf deinem Grundstück nichts verloren, er könnte die Polizei informieren die dann aufgrund eines begründeten Verdachts,(wie soll der begründet werden wenn einer von den Jungs die dort fischen Papiere hat),über einen richterlichen Beschluß(quasi eine Art Durchsuchungsbefehl)organisieren müßte, den kein Richter ausstellen wird, um dann unverichteter Dinge wieder von dannen zu ziehen weil zwei Jungs an Onkels Teich angeln und der dem die Angeln dann halt auch gehören einen Fischereischein hat. Also...


----------



## roldiii (7. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an Privatteich!?*

ok, wenn mans so sieht habt ihr natürlich recht.

Dankeschön


----------



## Forellenzemmel (7. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an Privatteich!?*



Dschingis Karl schrieb:


> auf Privatgelände darf dich niemand kontrollieren, auf welcher rechtlichen Grundlage denn auch?


 
Nicht ganz richtig, er muß halt nur einen Hausdurchsuchungsbefehl erwirken und kann dann mit polizeilicher Hilfe Deinen Angelschein kontrollieren.|supergri 

Aber das ist ScienceFiction - geh mit deinem Kumpel angeln und sammele die ersten Erfahrungen damit. Ich geh mal davon aus, das das Privatgrundstück nicht mitten in einer Fußgängerzone oder sonst einem belebten Platz liegt...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Laserbeak (7. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an Privatteich!?*

@Forellenzemmel:

Dem ist nichts, aber auch gar nichts hinzuzufügen!


----------



## dcpolo (7. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an Privatteich!?*

Da sieht man mal wieder, dass der Deutsche an sich stets klare Regeln und Vorgaben braucht|supergri

Geh am Teich fischen und gut ist. Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter... 

Pass beim waidgerechten Umgang mit Fischen gut auf und lass dich vom Virus infizieren#6


----------



## südhesse (7. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an Privatteich!?*

aber ich muss sagen respekt das du dir darüber gedake machst viele würden das einfach mache ohne sich darüber gedanken zu machen^^


----------



## Ossipeter (7. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an Privatteich!?*

Ich wäre an deiner Stelle erst mal vorsichtig. Erkundige dich vorher!!! was durchführbar ist und was gefährlich werden kann. Wenn dich die Polizei wegen "Schwarzfischerei" erwischt kannst du die Prüfung für ein paar Jahre vergessen. Überlege dir gut, ob dir das Ganze das Wert ist.


----------



## Dschingis Karl (7. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an Privatteich!?*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig, er muß halt nur einen Hausdurchsuchungsbefehl erwirken und kann dann mit polizeilicher Hilfe Deinen Angelschein kontrollieren.|supergri
> 
> Aber das ist ScienceFiction - geh mit deinem Kumpel angeln und sammele die ersten Erfahrungen damit. Ich geh mal davon aus, das das Privatgrundstück nicht mitten in einer Fußgängerzone oder sonst einem belebten Platz liegt...
> 
> Gruß Stefan


Wie ich davor schon schrieb, die Polizei müßte sich an einen Richter wenden, welcher....sich wahrscheinlich totlacht,aber ein Fischereiaufseher kontrolliert auf Privatgrundstücken rein garnichts.


----------



## Wollebre (7. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an Privatteich!?*

dann müßten auch alle die im Angelpuff fischen einen Schein haben. Denke, dass dort die wenigsten einen haben. Wenn du auf einer privaten Go Kart Bahn oder Verkehrsübungsplatz fährst, brauchst du auch keinen Führerschein.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (7. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an Privatteich!?*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Ich wäre an deiner Stelle erst mal vorsichtig. Erkundige dich vorher!!! was durchführbar ist und was gefährlich werden kann. Wenn dich die Polizei wegen "Schwarzfischerei" erwischt kannst du die Prüfung für ein paar Jahre vergessen. Überlege dir gut, ob dir das Ganze das Wert ist.


 
Wie soll Ihn denn die Polizei auf einem Privatgrundstück "erwischen"? Wegen Schwarzfischens wird niemals ein Hausdurchsuchungsbefehl ausgestellt...
Meines Wissens hat die Polizei auch sinnvollere Sachen zu tun als sich um die Überprüfung von Angelscheinen zu kümmern...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## ernie1973 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an Privatteich!?*

Eine gewerbliche Angel-Anlage ist auch ein Privatgrundstück - und da sind Kontrollen möglich und kommen (selten) vor!

Da es dort aber gewerblich genutzt wird und öffentlich zugänglich ist, könnte das den Unterschied machen!

Da es aber auch Betretungsrechte der örtlich zuständigen Kontrolleure gibt, wäre ich etwas vorsichtig mit der Aussage, dass dort niemand kontrollieren kann!

Wenn ein VERDACHT vorliegt, dann dürfen Behörden und insbesondere die Polizei auch Privatgrundstücke betreten!(und der ist leicht zu begründen- gerade wenn Kinder und Jugendliche angeln!).

Auf einem Privatgrundstück kontrolliert zu werden halte ich zwar auch für unwahrscheinlich, *ABER möglich ist es*!

E.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (7. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an Privatteich!?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Eine gewerbliche Angel-Anlage ist auch ein Privatgrundstück - und da sind Kontrollen möglich und kommen (selten) vor!
> 
> Da es dort aber gewerblich genutzt wird und öffentlich zugänglich ist, könnte das den Unterschied machen!


 
Genau das ist der Unterschied - kein Vergleich mit dem Grundstück seines Onkels|wavey:


----------



## roldiii (7. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an Privatteich!?*

Also volljährig sind mein kumpel und ich schon. Ich denke da der Teich eigentlich wirklich in der Pampa liegt, werde ich es einfach mal darauf ankommen lassen.

Danke für die ganzen ANtworten


----------

